# Does anyone work for a Worker Comp. firm?



## amolson1325 (Sep 16, 2008)

I had an interview this past week with a large workers comp company and would like to see if anyone else out there does this type of work. The title is a Bill Review Specialist. The woman said it isn't like regular medical facility coding but it would be checking codes to make sure they fit the situation?? Would this give me the experience I need to move forward in this field, or not? I would love any input from anyone....I haven't gotten a call yet, but if I do, I want to make sure it will be beneficial to my future in coding.  Anyone?? Anyone??


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 16, 2008)

How wonderful for you. This position would give you definite experience and a foot in the door. If offered you should give it very serious consideration. Any position that allows you to utilizie your coding skills is a plus. It will also look fabulous on a resume.

Good Luck!!


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Kelly!


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 17, 2008)

*Interview*

Good luck Angie!  Let us know how it works out!


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Amy! I don't have Workers Comp experience but I'm giving it a shot. Someones got to hire me, don't you think??


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 18, 2008)

amolson1325 said:


> Thanks Amy! I don't have Workers Comp experience but I'm giving it a shot. Someones got to hire me, don't you think??



I sure hope so!  Sometimes you are lucky enough to find an employer that would rather hire someone with not as much experience, that way they can train you fresh!  That's how I got my very first job many years ago!  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 18, 2008)

*Angie*

Let us know when you hear something back from them..


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well Ladies....I got the rejection letter today! They did find someone with more workers comp. experience. I kind of figured it would go that way but it was worth a shot. At least I got a call and an interview from them, not like those other 100+ resumes that I have sent out!! Thanks for the support and encouragement, I'm getting to the point where I'm curious how many resumes I will end up sending out before I get a job!! 

Lets see..my school sent out 73 for me and I have sent out 59, so that's 132 resumes I've had only 12 responses and 2 interviews!!! This isn't working very well is it?? I'm waiting for that miracle to happen!!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 19, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that. Keep up with the positive attitude, you will find something soon!!


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Kelly~
I'm confident in what I have learn and I know I will do well at it when I get into that open door!! I just need that door to open! Thanks for your kindness!!


----------

